
OpenZFS patch for removing references to slavery - asadhaider
https://github.com/openzfs/zfs/pull/10435
======
leed25d
I have always thought that (primary, secondary) was much better and more
extensible terminology.

~~~
asadhaider
There's an on-going debate on the correct terminology to use, see -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master/slave_(technology)#Term...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master/slave_\(technology\)#Terminology_concerns)

